# W. Va. officer killed in undercover drug deal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

*BECKLEY*, W.Va.- Two Beckley men have been arraigned on first-degree murder charges in the shooting death of a Beckley police officer.
According to the criminal complaint, 41-year-old Michael Martin and 24-year-old Thomas Leftwich had arranged to sell crack cocaine to Detective Charles "Chuckie" Smith, who was working undercover.
The three had reportedly arranged to meet at a South Fayette Street bar called Club Attraction early this morning.
Investigators allege that when Smith pulled out his badge, Martin ran and Leftwich shot Smith three to four times with a .357 revolver.
Smith was taken to Raleigh General Hospital, where he later died. State Police are investigating.










Courtesy of The Register-Herald/file photo

Beckley Police Detective Cpl. Charles "Chuckie" Smith, 29, died as the result of multiple gunshot wounds he received while working undercover early morning Aug. 29.

*AUDREY STANTON*
_Courtesy of The Register-Herald_

A Beckley Police officer is dead, and two Beckley men are in jail for his murder following an early morning shooting at an undercover drug buy. 
Detective Cpl. Charles "Chuckie" Smith, 29, died as the result of multiple gunshot wounds he received while working undercover early Tuesday morning. 
Smith was a five-and-a-half-year veteran of the Beckley Police Department. 
Thomas E. Leftwich, 24, and Michael Martin, 41, were charged with first-degree murder and arraigned late Tuesday morning before Raleigh County Magistrate John Tanner. 
Bond cannot be set at the magistrate court level in a case involving murder. That matter is likely to be heard in the near future by a Raleigh County Circuit Judge. Both men were taken to Southern Regional Jail following their arraignments. 
According to the criminal complaint, Smith was working undercover when he contacted Martin to buy crack cocaine. Martin called Leftwich to set up the deal, then told Smith they were to meet near the old Tink House, which is now Club Attraction on South Fayette Street. 
Martin rode with Smith to the corner of South Fayette Street and Willow Lane, where the two got out of the car and spoke with Leftwich. When Leftwich asked who had the money to pay him, Martin told him Smith did, according to the complaint written by Senior Trooper R.A. Daniel. 
Martin told police in a statement that he saw Leftwich "reach something" to Smith at which time Smith showed Leftwich his police badge. Martin said he ran at that time and then heard three gunshots, the complaint reads. 
In Leftwich's statement, he admitted shooting Smith three to four times with a .357 caliber revolver and then fleeing on foot. 
Smith was transported to Raleigh General Hospital, where he was pronounced dead. 
State Police, the Raleigh County Sheriff's Department, Beckley City Police and the FBI are involved in the investigation. 
Leftwich and Martin may also face federal charges.

E-mail: [email protected] 
_Republished with permission of The Register-Herald._








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

